# 0-10v LED Panel Lights



## Jake9572 (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m installing 2x4 LED panel lights using 0-10v dimmer switches which require the 2 low voltage wires. Inside the light there is two different compartments to separate 120v wiring from the 0-10v wiring but in the switch box there isn’t really a way to keep the separation. I looked at using thermostat wire for the low voltage but it only has a 150v rating so do any of you have recommendations on what kind of wire to use?


----------



## Jake9572 (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m installing 2x4 LED panel lights using 0-10v dimmer switches which require the 2 low voltage wires. Inside the light there is two different compartments to separate 120v wiring from the 0-10v wiring but in the switch box there isn’t really a way to keep the separation. I looked at using thermostat wire for the low voltage but it only has a 150v rating so do any of you have recommendations on what kind of wire to use?


----------



## Jake9572 (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m installing 2x4 LED panel lights using 0-10v dimmer switches which require the 2 low voltage wires. Inside the light there is two different compartments to separate 120v wiring from the 0-10v wiring but in the switch box there isn’t really a way to keep the separation. I looked at using thermostat wire for the low voltage but it only has a 150v rating so do any of you have recommendations on what kind of wire to use?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

You can say that three times,...in three different places,...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

